# advice on mice please



## kiki2000 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi just visted our Swift Gazelle to check while on farm where it is stored, we have been infested by mice..!!!! papertowels shredded everywhere with travel rugs mixed in with it up in all the overhead compartments, think they have managed to get into every compartment possible, probably entered from underneath somewhere, have caught some via traps and poison set inside has been eaten. Any tips on preventing any return when we have cleaned up after them?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I sympathize with your predicament. We had it with a motorhome stored on a farm. Went all around looking for holes which we filled with foam and where ventilation was needed filled the vents with stainless steel kitchen scourers. Set the traps and cleared them out.

We caught them before they did any damage fortunately

Geoff


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

traps/poisen around all the wheels - unless you are parked close to something/under a canopy this is the way they'll be getting in 

Mark


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mice generally go UP not down so unless you have something touching your roof they are unlikely to get in via roof vents although there is enough space even if it is shut with some vents. Bait in tubes around all 4 wheels, inside wheel rather than outside but make sure bait is in plastic tubes eg 2" drain pipe so that cats or birds don't eat it (bait will certainly damage all mammals, not sure about birds!). Check bait daily and renew until none being taken, it may take several days or longer to eradicate. Mouse infestation worse when its cold outside or very wet - thy like to be somewhere dry and potentially snug.
Ensure no possible food source attracts them inside the vehicle; they will chew through plastic or wood to get at food. They do not require much food (or encouragement) to get in. Check that all ventilation points have the metal mesh that should be over them and that it is intact - not easy as they are often inaccessible. Check also around all pipe runs - a little gap may be enough, filling with steel wool works BUT it will rust and can cause staining.

Good luck, ensure that you use a genuine bait we now use one made by Rentokil that works well but we were sold one that was "totally natural" and it only on reading the smallprint that you find it contains no pesticide at all! It is supposed simply to taste unpleasant - presumably that encourages them to eat elsewhere!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mice*

Hi

I read this on a forum somewhere, about leaving "BOUNCE" tumble dryer paper as a deterrent.

Have you checked all your wiring etc etc for any signs of damage?

Russell


----------



## kiki2000 (Aug 12, 2007)

*re mice*

Hi many thanks for all advise, we are going to clean out top to bottom this week and will certainly get a supply of steel scourrers to block any vents and will try the bounce as well it will make it smell nicer anyway, and will check all wiring at the same time :x


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mice*

Hi

Mice and bounce

Russell


----------

